# Agility for dogs with knee problems- preferred class?



## scooterscout99 (Dec 3, 2015)

I've run my non-spoo in preferred classes exclusively (and the equivalent in other registries such as CPE and UKI). There is no compelling reason to jump her at 16", what her AKC height card indicates. In our case, motivation/drive was the issue that led to this decision. She's doing better since starting anti-anxiety meds, but the jump height will remain lower. I would not hesitate if it were a health consideration.


----------



## Carolinek (Apr 2, 2014)

Thank you- your non Spoo is very cute! 
I guess the less stress on her joints the better.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

I too would run in the lower height class whether it's preferred or veteran depending on the organization. Why stress the joints further. -Your dog doesn't know the difference between the classes; she will just know that she's having fun running the agility course.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I would do preferred, better safe than sorry.


----------



## Carolinek (Apr 2, 2014)

Thanks all for the input- sounds like it's unanimous! That will be my plan.


----------

